# Visteonguy & Goonman blanks



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is two pens that I got done. One is Visteonguy's he made me up segmented blanks using oak, mahogony, hickory. The second one is a blank from goonman a red cedar. They both came out really well. Terry was right to take the sander and round off the segmented ones first to reduce the risk of chip out. Did another 17 pens today for a total of 33 so far for the troops really going at it now intend to more this evening.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Those turned out really nice Glenmore


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

You are not only going at it,,,,,, you are "moving faster than a locomotive", I bet you can "jump tall buildings" as well.   

Great going!

John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob and John. John I don't think I can do that with out a really big rocket booster.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow Glenmore, that multi wood one is beautiful! How many do you plan for when you glue up the wood? I assume you don't just do a glue up for just one pen, or do you? I haven't done any turning myself so excuse the basic question.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Visteonguy aka Terry did the glue up for it I had many and now only a few left because I screwed up quite a few until I got this one done. So it might be my last one of these. At least until I get the troop pens done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore my friend you are a machine. Those pens are beauties. Well done.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Glenmore, Did Trrry do a small glue up for each pen or did he do a large block that was sliced up for a bunch of pen blanks?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Glenmore.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

jjciesla said:


> Glenmore, Did Trrry do a small glue up for each pen or did he do a large block that was sliced up for a bunch of pen blanks?


Jim he did a large board and sliced them up. I'll have to get the paper if I can find it. He gave me step by step how to do it. But I did find with the blanks that if there is any void of glue anywhere it will just blow apart. Also make darn sure that the tool you are going to use is really sharp because it is like turning end grain through out the whole blank.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done mate, you are doing a great job there.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

chippypah said:


> Well done mate, you are doing a great job there.
> Cheers
> Pete


You were right Pete them segmented blanks are really difficult to turn really have to watch how you attack it.  Terry gave a good idea before I turned it I went and took the blanks to the sander and rounded all the corners so that the tool could catch and rip the blanks instead of cutting like it should.


----------

